# Getting Rid of Bedwetting Odors in Laundry



## mnmsmom (Oct 22, 2016)

I've been using Tide Free and adding Febreze Scented Pellets to try and get rid of the scent on my daughters bedding. She has a lot of accidents overnight. We've taught her how to get her bedding and clothes to the wash but even washing them quickly they seem to reek. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this? I've started adding Biz recently to see if that helps.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

For cat peeing on my bed grrr. I used baking soda and white vinegar with a squirt of dishwashing soap. Did the trick for me. I used those items on my mattress and pillow. My sheets I washed as usual.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I used baking soda, vinegar, and borax along with regular laundry detergent. And I dry most of my clothes outside on the clothesline. Fresh air and sunshine does a lot of good for laundry.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

I use a mixture of peroxide,baking soda and dish soap to clean the sheets and matress


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I've used oxyclean alone, or with detergent and hot water on smelly urine/vomit (from an old sick dog) crate pads, sometimes they need an immediate second wash.
Forgot to add, soak and rinse before washing, or maybe just a long soak would help.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mnmsmom said:


> I've been using Tide Free and adding Febreze Scented Pellets to try and get rid of the scent on my daughters bedding. She has a lot of accidents overnight. We've taught her how to get her bedding and clothes to the wash but even washing them quickly they seem to reek. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this? I've started adding Biz recently to see if that helps.


One of my brothers was a bad bed wetter. My mother washed the bedding separate from the other laundry. I think the detergent was tide, and ran the load twice. My job was to turn the crank on the wringer. The machine was a Maytage wringer. Then hung on the line to dry.


----------



## mnmsmom (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the help! If nothing else I've been pushed to getting that clothesline up working like I've been meaning to for months


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I second the oxyclean and double cycle.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used a cup of vinegar in my daughters diapers. Worked well. Rinse with the vinegar then run through a regular cycle.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

For my sister, mom made a wide thick pad to be put on the bed each night, that way she didn't have to wash ALL the bed sheets every day. Made life MUCH easier for her....and my sister as mom wasn't as upset!

With the all new types of material available today, would be relatively easy to have a good pad or two sewn!

Mon


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

20 mule team borax.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Washing soda. 

Arm and Hammer. Big yellow box in the laundry soap section of the store.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

To address the problem. Teach the girl to stop and start her flow several times when using the restroom. This will strengthen the muscles in the right area. I had a friend who's little girl had this problem and it solved it fairly quicky.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my sister was a bed wetter also . mom would wash her sheets separately using vinegar. hang on the line. we didn't have a dryer so everything was hung on the line then.

I remember there was a rubber mattress cover. on her mattress not like the thin stuff today. when my brother visited I had the mattress covered in plastic and on top of that I had a large pad about half the size of the mattress then the sheets.i used king size for his bed so I could tuck them in good.

I have several boxes of pull on panties/diapers? left over from when I looked after my friend so if I have guests that have a bit of a problem I give them a few. ~Georgia


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> I used a cup of vinegar in my daughters diapers. Worked well. Rinse with the vinegar then run through a regular cycle.


Same here. I used to add a cup (250 ml) white vinegar (once or twice a month) to the diapers on the second fill, that way it had a chance to breakdown any built-up detergent leftover in the diapers, helping make the diapers softer, and helping to balance the pH in the fabric, which helped prevent diaper rash.

Another thing I used to notice about using vinegar when laundering diapers, the diapers came off the clothesline less stiff, and the vinegar did an excellent job of neutralizing odour.


----------

